# Collection of "Grim" Photoshopp'd Pics I did



## Trespass (Jun 26, 2008)

Flying V pic edits:






































Roughly 15 minutes an image, not really much more than that. I have them all at like 4.5 times the res here, but I kept it small for forum viewing.

Going for the grim, gritty look.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 26, 2008)

The second-last one absolutely rocks socks man! Great job!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 26, 2008)

the one is cool, first ones looked posed and kinda lame though, it would be sick if you could actually see your eyes in the last one. 3rd one looks like you're flying through the air like a superhero or something, lol, kinda awesome if it didn't have the wood panelling behind it.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the one is cool, first ones looked posed and kinda lame though, it would be sick if you could actually see your eyes in the last one. 3rd one looks like you're flying through the air like a superhero or something, lol, kinda awesome if it didn't have the wood panelling behind it.



Lol, it was actually supposed to be "reaching" towards the viewer.

And for the eye in the last one... I'm doing these so quickly, I didn't bother keeping the psd so I can go back in edit. Though let me try and re-edit in the actual eyes.

Edit:

No can do boss.






The eyes to begin with are pretty concealed. It would require me to construct eyes and then add depth. I can do it, but thats about 30 minutes of effort.


----------

